# Mountain scapes: British Columbia and Malaysia



## Ganoderma (Aug 23, 2009)

some pics from home and on vacation

In Malaysia











British Columbia, Canada (whistler to Lilloet area).

















there anyway to get rid of this green glare in photoshop?


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 23, 2009)

All the photos are great, love them all, I think #2 from the end needs some saturation and maybe some contrast, about the last one I don't know how to remove the glare, but the photo is really tilted to the left!, but still nice photos.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice series. I really like them all but specially like #4.


----------

